# Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag 2020 (21. bis 27. September) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2020)

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Corsair-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mitmachen wollt. Ihr könnt einen von drei Preisen gewinnen:

Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB CMT16GX4M2C3200C16:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair RM Series RM650 2019:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair Hydro Series Icue H100i RGB Pro XT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Optional: Gebt an, über welchen der drei Preise ihr  euch besonders freuen würdet. Dann versuche ich, die Preise unter den drei ausgelosten Gewinner so zu verteilen, dass möglichst viele ihren  Wunschpreis erhalten. Ihr erhaltet dadurch aber keinen Anspruch auf  einen bestimmten Preis!*

Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von folding.extremeoverclocking.com. Wir nutzen die dortige Statistik (inkl. 7 Stunden Zeitverschiebung) für die Auswertung.
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit        zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Hinterlasst  Feedback     zur  Aktion  bitte nur im Kommentarthread zur  Gewinnspiel-News.
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 350.000        Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung der drei Preise zu     qualifizieren.
- Sammelt mehr Punkte, um eure Gewinnchance zu erhöhen. Jeder Punkt     entspricht einem Los, mit z. B. 700.000 Punkten habt ihr also doppelt so     viele Lose und damit eine doppelt so hohe Gewinnchance als mit   350.000   Punkten.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## LittleFolder (31. August 2020)

Na da ist man doch gern dabei  Viel Spaß und Glück allen Teilnehmern beim Gewinnspiel.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?u=1154303

Edit: Sollte bei mir das richtige Los dabei sein: Vor allem das Ram-Kit und ansonsten die Wasserkühlung wären klasse, das NT lohnt bei mir nicht.


----------



## bakizimo (31. August 2020)

Hab schon viele zu lange nicht mehr mitgemacht. Danke für das Gewinnspiel!

Netzteil > Kühler > Ram

bakizimo User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## sven8421 (31. August 2020)

NOSS User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Gute Sachen für einen guten Zweck


----------



## Octopoth (31. August 2020)

Werde auch mit am Start sein 

Octopoth User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## tom0047 (31. August 2020)

tom0047 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. August 2020)

HansMartin1975 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Tranceangel2k (31. August 2020)

Tranceangel2k User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Jeden Tag dabei.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (31. August 2020)

A.Meier-PS3 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## sug4r (31. August 2020)

sug4r User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## mattinator (31. August 2020)

Coole Preise. Mache aber auch so schon mit: mattifolder User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking.


----------



## Bahamut_Zero (31. August 2020)

Ich bin auch dabei.
Baltor_The_Folder User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Bei den Preisen steht die AIO-Wakü für mich an unterster Stelle, RAM und PSU sind gleich auf.


----------



## Murenius (31. August 2020)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei.

Murenius User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Nono15 (31. August 2020)

danke ans pcgh-team für die organisation des gewinnspiels 

ich bin auch wieder mit dabei - und wie zu jeder faltwoche: "mögen die wu´s, gpu´s, cpu´s und auch die stanford-server mit uns sein "

viel glück allen mitfaltern  

PCGH_Team_nono15 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (31. August 2020)

zeroc00l User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Audilemans (31. August 2020)

Ich schließe mich gerne an 
Los geht´sAudilemans User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Jeretxxo (31. August 2020)

Danke an die fleißigen Organisatoren und den Sponsor für die Bereitstellung der Preise und für die Ausrichtung der Faltwoche anlässlich des Welt-Alzheimer Tages.

Ich werd mal mein Glück versuchen.
jeret User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## JayTea (31. August 2020)

Besten Dank auch von mir an PCGH und natürlich  corsair! 
Über das Netzteil würde ich mich im glücklichen Falle freuen!  

JayTea User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## PlatinKing (31. August 2020)

Bin auch gerne mit dabei 

Platinking User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## DOcean (31. August 2020)

DOcean User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Pommesgabel (31. August 2020)

Bin wie immer am Start!

Am meisten würde ich mich über die Wasserkühlung freuen, da ich noch mit dem AMD-Standardkühler arbeite.

Frohes Falten an alle da Draußen!

Pommesgabel User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## blacksurgeon (31. August 2020)

blacksurgeon User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## picar81_4711 (31. August 2020)

Bin wieder dabei!
picar81_4711 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Doleo (1. September 2020)

Doleo - Doleo User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

RAM > Netzteil > CPU-Kühler

werde leide rnicht jedne Tag können, aber ein bissl was sollte schon drin sein.


----------



## eiernacken1983 (1. September 2020)

Die letzte Alzheimer-Faltwoche war mein FaH Start. Da lass ich mir die doch nicht entgehen:

eiernacken1983 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Axel3131 (1. September 2020)

Werde auch am Start sein

KhaosRipper User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## heamer_GER (1. September 2020)

Muss unbedingt mal wieder die Kiste anschmeißen also bin ich dabei

heamer User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Skajaquada (1. September 2020)

Dann fahren wir mal die Systeme hoch, Full Speed ahead! 

Skajaquada User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Bumblebee (1. September 2020)

Schön wie viele sich bereits gemeldet haben
Ich hoffe (1), dass es noch viel mehr werden
Ich hoffe (2), dass uns möglichst viele auch nach der Aktion noch erhalten bleiben

TheWasp User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking - mögen die Spiele beginnen


----------



## smcje (1. September 2020)

Auch dabei ...

smcje User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (1. September 2020)

Na denn: Gentlemen, fold your Engines! Oder so...


----------



## Legion47 (1. September 2020)

Gegen Covid das Falten wieder gestartet, vielleicht springt ja jetzt eine nette *AiO-Kühlung* (oder "notfalls" das *Netzteil*) dabei raus! 

Ichse User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking (Ja, das bin ich. Bei ExtremeOverclocking kann ich den alten peinlichen Nutzernamen leider nicht ändern. )


----------



## unpiixelbar (1. September 2020)

unpiixelbar User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Ich wäre am ehesten für das Netzteil zu haben, danach käme die Wasserkühlung . Auf ein gemeinsames folden.


----------



## ichhaltnicht (1. September 2020)

Anonymous_23 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Acanon (1. September 2020)

Acanon User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Ich nehme auch gerne den Trostpreis

Bitte/Danke


----------



## LordAshtray (2. September 2020)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei

LordAshtray User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Babnane (2. September 2020)

Babnane User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Babnane. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Ein neues Netzteil wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## voodoman (2. September 2020)

voodoman - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## MasterOlf (2. September 2020)

MasterOlf User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## _LS_ (3. September 2020)

Ich mache auch wieder mit

_LS_ User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (3. September 2020)

Bin auch wieder mit am Start. 

 Blyatman User Summery - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking

Sollte ich wider erwarten Gewinnerlos ziehen, würde ich gerne das Netzteil bekommen. Könnte das gut für nächstes Grafikkartenupgrade gebrauchen


----------



## dackmo (4. September 2020)

Bin auch am Start. 

 dackmo User Summery - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Schussmann (5. September 2020)

schussmann User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## kampfschaaaf (5. September 2020)

kampfschaaaf User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## s3mmelsn (9. September 2020)

Dabei  
s3mmelsns link


----------



## DKK007 (9. September 2020)

Bin dabei.









						DKK007 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for DKK007. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Adecius (10. September 2020)

Hi miteinander, werd mich auch mal mit reinhängen 









						Adecius User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Adecius. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Chrissyx (10. September 2020)

Chrissyx User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Chrissyx. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Nossn (10. September 2020)

sven8421 schrieb:


> NOSS User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking
> 
> Gute Sachen für einen guten Zweck


das bin ich btw....









						NOSS User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for NOSS. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## jumperm (10. September 2020)

Meine 1050ti wird rauchen!
JumperM User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## EaStBaYtiGeR (10. September 2020)

EaStBaYtiGeR User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for EaStBaYtiGeR. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## brooker (11. September 2020)

brooker User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for brooker. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Gsonz (11. September 2020)

Bin ebenfalls dabei 

Möge meine 1080 mit mir sein 









						Gsonz User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Gsonz. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## FireWorkerX (11. September 2020)

Ich bin zum ersten Mal dabei und freue mich darauf!








						FireWorkerX User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for FireWorkerX. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



Falls ich Glück haben sollte, dann würde ich mich am meisten über RAM oder das Netzteil freuen.


----------



## phorix (11. September 2020)

Das wird dann wohl meine bislang rechenintensivste Woche mit der guten alten RX 480. 








						Heisenwurscht User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Heisenwurscht. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Nobix (11. September 2020)

Ich mach zum ersten mal mit. Bin Dabei! Ich würde mich über das Netzteil freuen









						Nobix User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Nobix. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Holdie (12. September 2020)

Bin natürlich sowieso dabei

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=706885


----------



## AnnoDADDY (12. September 2020)

Da bin ich natürlich auch dabei.









						AnnoDADDY User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for AnnoDADDY. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## logy (12. September 2020)

Dieses mal werde ich zum ersten mal dabei sein !
Und würde mich über das netzteil riesig freuen 
Weil corsair einfach die besten netzteile herstellt!








						logy- User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for logy-. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Cubayashi (13. September 2020)

Bin auch dabei und lasse die Kiste bis dahin schonmal warm laufen









						Cubayashi User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Cubayashi. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## knightmare80 (13. September 2020)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei... Dank Umzug mit mehr Platz...#









						Knightmare80 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Knightmare80. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## K33pSm1l1ng (15. September 2020)

Erstmalig mit dabei 

Freuen würde ich mich über die 
Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB CMT16GX4M2C3200C16 

HolgiiiFe User Summary - Folding@Home Stats


----------



## rhalin (16. September 2020)

Na dann, lange nicht gefaltet, wird mal wieder Zeit  

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=722827

Im Gewinnfall , das RAM-Kit gefolgt von der WaKü


----------



## schrotflinte56 (18. September 2020)

schrotflinte56 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for schrotflinte56. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




bin dabei um das netzteil zu kassieren

mfg


----------



## pit70de (19. September 2020)

Bin das erste mal bei einer Faltwoche dabei








						PitK User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for PitK. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




ich würde mich am meisten über die AIO freuen.


----------



## Huck_Foes (19. September 2020)

Extra F@H eingerichtet  









						Arthur_Spooner User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Arthur_Spooner. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Traylite (19. September 2020)

Traylite User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Traylite. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## therealjeanpuetz (19. September 2020)

Dabei 
Mit Präferenz für die Corsair Hydro Series Icue H100i RGB Pro XT








						therealjeanpuetz User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for therealjeanpuetz. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Teeschluerfer (19. September 2020)

Werd auch dabei sein.








						Teeschluerfer User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Teeschluerfer. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



War nur ein wenig demotiviert nach ein paar Tagen.
In den ersten zwei Tagen konnte ich ca 1.400.000 Punkte abräumen, danach kamen trotz gleicher Laufzeit und Clientkonfiguration deutlich weniger Punkte rum.
Auch die "Points per Day" knallten von 1,2 Millionen auf nunmehr 120k runter :/


Spoiler: Clientbild






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werds in der Faltwoche aber definitiv laufen lassen.


----------



## ernesti13 (19. September 2020)

Bin dabei  👍 am liebsten hätte ich den RAM









						ernesti02 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for ernesti02. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (19. September 2020)

Ich beteilige mich dieses Jahr auch:








						H3rr7w3rg User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for H3rr7w3rg. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



jetzt auch mit dem richtigem Link


----------



## Swatch (19. September 2020)

Swatch User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Swatch. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Bin dabei


----------



## alextest (19. September 2020)

Da bin ich doch wieder dabei  








						alextest User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for alextest. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Eiche (19. September 2020)

Zeffer User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Zeffer. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




jop klingt gut!


----------



## Gast1659561002 (19. September 2020)

ich schließ mich euch an. 









						ReDD_1973 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for ReDD_1973. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## MasterOlli (19. September 2020)

Dann werde ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen ...

Edit:  AiO > Ram > Netzteil

MasterOlli User Summery - Folding@Home - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Kitty26 (20. September 2020)

Die Corsair Hydro Series Icue H100i RGB Pro XT wäre gut.

Sandrakitty - Folding@home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## Garfield694 (20. September 2020)

bin auch wieder dabei.  mögen viele mit machen für den guten zweck










						rey User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for rey. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Astra-Coupe (20. September 2020)

Astra-Coupe`s Profil auf folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## rebel85 (20. September 2020)

bin auch mit dabei

MarcoB


----------



## Franky1971 (20. September 2020)

Bin dabei









						Franky1971 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Franky1971. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## ovicula (20. September 2020)

Bin dabei.









						ovicula User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for ovicula. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## BuzzKillington (20. September 2020)

Bin auch wieder dabei mit meinem Mini-Folding-PC 








						BuzzKillington User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for BuzzKillington. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## LordRevan (20. September 2020)

Bin selbstverständlich wieder am Start und wünsche allen anderen frohes Falten! 
Mein Profil: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=368113


----------



## H2Odaswasser (20. September 2020)

Ich mach auch mal mit!
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=921895


----------



## styx (20. September 2020)

Melde mich mal: Folding Stats


----------



## kuttna (20. September 2020)

Bin mit dabei









						Mu((3L User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Mu((3L. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Stiwi89 (20. September 2020)

Mache auch mit.








						Stiwi User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Stiwi. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## ursmii (20. September 2020)

gerade meine zwei kisten auf ALZHEIMER umgestellt.
ursmii


----------



## Ramonx56 (21. September 2020)

Bin dabei. Hätte ich nicht gerade auf das Datum geschaut, hätte ich die Faltwoche verpasst.









						Ramonx56 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Ramonx56. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (21. September 2020)

Bin auch dabei mit meiner Alten 1070 










						MPHxxxLegend User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for MPHxxxLegend. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## GU@RD!ON (21. September 2020)

Extra mal meinen alten Account rausgekramt








						guardion User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for guardion. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NatokWa (21. September 2020)

Wie immer bin auch ich wieder dabei. 









						NatokWa User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for NatokWa. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Zwar leider ohne 3080 aber dabei ....


----------



## Navity (21. September 2020)

Klar bin ich dabei!








						Navity User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Navity. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## r27b (21. September 2020)

Bin dabei 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1125013


----------



## thebrain1900 (21. September 2020)

TheBrain1900 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for TheBrain1900. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Keksdeu (21. September 2020)

Nutzen wir ein wenig die Sonne und verheizen das ganze mit einer VEGA 56 und dem 3700x 









						Keksdt User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Keksdt. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## pedator92 (21. September 2020)

pedator92 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## raFINNiert (21. September 2020)

Ich bin natürlich auch sehr gern wieder mit dabei:








						raFINNiert User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for raFINNiert. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## m2b821 (21. September 2020)

Bin dabei:








						m2b821 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for m2b821. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (21. September 2020)

Bin dabei









						Buffalo-Phil User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Buffalo-Phil. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Doc_Drunkenstein (21. September 2020)

Folding@Home Stats - Specktator


----------



## Smagjus (21. September 2020)

Jetzt wo es kalt wird und die Heizung noch nicht an, kann ich die zusätzlich Wärme gut gebrauchen 









						smagjus User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for smagjus. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## helifight (21. September 2020)

Bin dabei.








						Helifight User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Helifight. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## beastyboy79 (21. September 2020)

Bin dabei und hoffe die 2Mio. PPD mit zwei Rechnern zu knacken

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=696535


----------



## benjasso (21. September 2020)

Ich bin dann auch wieder dabei








						benjasso User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for benjasso. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Bevorzugt: Netzteil > RAM > Kühler


----------



## Drumonymus (21. September 2020)

Super Sache,  grade jetzt wo es wieder kälter wird und man mit dem PC die Wohnung (ein bisschen) heizen kann 









						Drumonymous User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Drumonymous. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## -Shorty- (21. September 2020)

Spät aber dabei:

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=384857


----------



## LeaL (21. September 2020)

lea756835874 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for lea756835874. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Wasserkühlung > Ram > Netzteil


----------



## joNickels (21. September 2020)

__





						Folding@home | Statistics
					

Folding@home Statistics




					stats.foldingathome.org
				




Ich habe zwar nicht ewig viel Zeit aber ich wollte euch mit meinem Pimp-my-Pc-Pc etwas supporten. Hoffe, dass ic halles richtig gemacht habe. Der Client ist schon etwas anders, als in der Anleitung. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## longerdaanyou (21. September 2020)

ich mache auch seit gestern mit.
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1146828


----------



## Doc-Dee (21. September 2020)

So, dann bin ich auch zum ersten Mal dabei.
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1189073
Falls ich tatsächlich Glück haben sollte => Netzteil > RAM > AiO
Ansonst einfach nur für die gute Sache falten, bis die Widerstände glühen!


----------



## D3st1ny87 (21. September 2020)

Bin auch dabei
D3st1ny87 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## chewara (21. September 2020)

super idee  https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=921890


----------



## DrDave (21. September 2020)

Auch dabei:








						DrDave User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for DrDave. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## aliceif (21. September 2020)

aliceif User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for aliceif. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Präferenz wäre RAM > PSU > AIO


----------



## srowlain (21. September 2020)

srowlain

Netzteil > Kühler > Ram


----------



## Hasestab (21. September 2020)

Hasestab User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Hasestab. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## grafdemoney (22. September 2020)

Bin dabei.
grafdemoney - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## euMelBeumel (22. September 2020)

Bin natürlich ebenso am Start!

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=470704


----------



## ebby2000 (22. September 2020)

Ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## Kermit500 (22. September 2020)

Dabei

Andreas1977 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overcklocking


----------



## jerol (22. September 2020)

Werde auch wieder mitfalten.








						Amrateru User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Amrateru. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Orlyg88 (22. September 2020)

So werde dann auch mal mit dabei sein 
Viel Spaß an alle und natürlich viel Glück!









						Odin4403 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Odin4403. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Ikr4m7 (22. September 2020)

Da mache ich auch mit.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1186637


----------



## CombatZoneZ (22. September 2020)

Ich würde mich am meisten über die  Corsair Hydro Series Icue H100i RGB Pro XT freuen! 









						philip22659484 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for philip22659484. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Kaffler (22. September 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=837275

Thanks Corsair


----------



## Lesirious (22. September 2020)

Lesi User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Lesi. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## RJM85 (22. September 2020)

Mache dann auch mal mit:








						RJM85 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for RJM85. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Netzteil > RAM > Kühler


----------



## Aganyur (22. September 2020)

Auch ich bin dabei - Die Woche hat mich mal wieder motiviert, n bisschen rumzuspielen mit dem Falten...
Für mich wäre RAM>WaKü>NT ^^









						Aganyur User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Aganyur. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Eisberg22n (22. September 2020)

eisberg User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## qiller (22. September 2020)

qiller User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for qiller. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## trucker1963 (22. September 2020)

Mache auch mal etwas mit , obwohl ich gerade nicht viel Zeit habe . Hatte bis gerade auch noch Internetprobleme seit Tagen , aber jetzt geht es erst mal wieder.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=424721


----------



## Special_Flo (22. September 2020)

So dann lass ich die kleine r9 270 auch mal falten  mal schauen ob die 1080 auch zeit findet 









						Special_Flo User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Special_Flo. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## L-TM (22. September 2020)

Bin auch dabei!









						LxTM User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for LxTM. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## ARatte (22. September 2020)

Es ist mir eine Freude teilzunehmen!








						ARatte User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for ARatte. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## AdelskroneExport (22. September 2020)

Viel glück allen! Bin auch wieder dabei.









						AdelskroneExport User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for AdelskroneExport. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Arusin (23. September 2020)

fast hätte ich die Aktion verpasst... ich bin auch dabei 








						Arusin User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Arusin. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Scruffy (23. September 2020)

Bisher hatte ich nur anonym auf dem Teamaccount gefaltet, zu dem Gewinnspiel habe ich mich dann doch mal richtig angemeldet. Es gibt sogar wieder GPU Pakete, als ich vor ein paar Monaten FAH wieder eingerichtet habe waren keine zu kriegen 









						ScruffyAT User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for ScruffyAT. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Ampere (23. September 2020)

Etwas später dran aber mit dabei!









						ampere User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for ampere. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Spudd (23. September 2020)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei 
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=758829


----------



## Vahlok (23. September 2020)

Bin dabei








						Vahllok User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Vahllok. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Hawky1980 (23. September 2020)

Na dann schaun wir mal.
Hawky1980 - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## cooldie86 (23. September 2020)

Gl allen 








						palme889 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for palme889. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Don Dogma (23. September 2020)

Lieber spät als nie 
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=671721


----------



## mor-phe-us (24. September 2020)

Lanf!re User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Lanf!re. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Cpt_Wladdek (24. September 2020)

Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten tuts die Vega nuh wieder...









						Cpt-Wladdek User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Cpt-Wladdek. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## WalkieTalkieMan (24. September 2020)

Gute Sache. Bin dabei!









						WalkieTalkieMan User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for WalkieTalkieMan. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## WalkieTalkieMan (24. September 2020)

Gute Sache. Bin dabei!









						WalkieTalkieMan User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for WalkieTalkieMan. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Firestriker (24. September 2020)

Ich mache auch mal mit und meine aktueller Punktebeitrag kann sich glaub ich sehen lassen,

Firestriker User Summary - Folding@Home Stats - EXTREME Overclocking


----------



## unverwechselbar (24. September 2020)

Seit Anfang des Jahres dabei Radeon RX570

Statistik von mir








						unverwechselbar User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for unverwechselbar. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




nun mit neuen Namen, ganzen Punkte weg. ok

Kühler -> Arbeitsspeicher -> Netzteil


----------



## ZeroC00L1979 (24. September 2020)

unverwechselbar schrieb:


> Seit Anfang des Jahres dabei Radeon RX570
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber du musst das Team auf 70335 wechseln, aktuell faltest im Team 239199 - da wird das nix mit den Preisen


----------



## Coolio (25. September 2020)

Bin dabei.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=696534


----------



## ADGMike (25. September 2020)

upps, spät gesehen,
bin dabei
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=322089


----------



## PCGHGS (25. September 2020)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=420877


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2020)

Gerade erst gesehen, aber da mach ich doch auch mit.









						Skysnake User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Skysnake. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## GoethesFaustsVorname (25. September 2020)

Da bin ich doch auch dabei! Demnächst läuft die Kiste auch mit Ökostrom, dann muss ich da auch kein schlechtes Gewissen haben
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=817481


----------



## pfuetz (26. September 2020)

Bin auch mal dabei!









						hanswurst User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for hanswurst. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Belax (26. September 2020)

Bin auch gerne wieder mit dabei.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=671364

MfG Belax


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (26. September 2020)

Fleißig Zitronen gefaltet hat der SchwarzeQuader: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=840936


----------



## TrueEvil (26. September 2020)

Ich bin diesmal auch dabei, auch wenn mein Setup noch nicht ideal optimiert ist 









						TrueEvil User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for TrueEvil. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## LeGrew (27. September 2020)

Besser spät als nie: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=677059

Ich würde mich besonders über den RAM freuen.


----------



## RawTesQ (27. September 2020)

dabei dabei dabeiiiii!  









						RawTesQ User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for RawTesQ. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Raser_v3 (27. September 2020)

Super Idee 

Kühler > Ram >Netzteil









						CoronaResponseTeam User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for CoronaResponseTeam. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## binär-11110110111 (3. Oktober 2020)

Und ???


----------



## Gsonz (4. Oktober 2020)

Mich würde jetzt auch mal interessieren wie es aussieht. Oder werden die Gewinner nicht offiziell bekanntgegeben?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. Oktober 2020)

ich war mal nicht dabei weil es keine ankündigung pm gab und das so an mir vorbeigegangen is


----------



## Coolio (12. Oktober 2020)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren. Kommt da noch nen Artikel über die Gewinner?


----------



## mattinator (1. Februar 2021)

Hmm, da stimmt wohl der Link in dem Artikel auf der Main (https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Fold...-2021-Corsair-Faltwoche-Weltkrebstag-1366122/) noch nicht: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...s-27-september-anmeldung-zum-gewinnspiel.html.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Februar 2021)

Gut gesehen - habe den Link nur an einer Stelle angepasst und werde das nun nachholen. Bitte meldet euch hier an: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...-10-februar-anmeldung-zum-gewinnspiel.599603/
Ich schließe diesen Thread, bevor es zu Verwechslungen kommt.


----------

